# Water Color



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what the color is around the nipple, 131, elbow, spur. Sounds like it has gone to hell at the rigs and I'm tired of making that run anyways. Gonna leave Fri. night, hopefully to the spur pending on water color.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Best I can tell from the Chloropyhyl images, there is blue water from the out to a point that is between the elbow and the spur and east of there. If I were going out now that is where I would run to.

MScontender


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I can tell you that right now, at Nakika, it is absolutely gorgeous BLUE.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Gump (5/26/2009)*I can tell you that right now, at Nakika, it is absolutely gorgeous BLUE.


:takephoto

we need pictures......


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll see what I can do, this computer always gives me problems out here.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

remember i will post the pictures for you...just get me the attachment


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Petronius and Marlin are in pea green.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

MODIS A (taken from the free side of Supermap):

May 25 @ 1940 - Spur was .3 (clean, transitional, blue to the eyes)










May 26 -Rigs Chloro:


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. Looks like I'll be heading southeast of the spur this weekend.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks good between the 131 hole and the Spur.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll write a report when I get home to atlanta tonight. I'm using my blackberry so this will be a short water report. Marlin and Ram is in clean green water, we got 1 yft on marlin / 2 yft on ram. The yft were small 40lbs. Horn and beer can is dead and really dirty. Found blue water 18 miles south of elbow all the way to Spur. The weed lines had small mahi and we had one billfish miss both ballyhoos. We only trolled an hour each area. Lots of bait at Marlin and Ram, just not a lot of yft. There were little life on the weed lines even on blue water. I think you have to go to the double nipple to find fishy weedlines. Good luck.



Jeff


----------



## guesswork (Feb 26, 2008)

> *macala (5/29/2009)*I'll write a report when I get home to atlanta tonight. I'm using my blackberry so this will be a short water report. Marlin and Ram is in clean green water, we got 1 yft on marlin / 2 yft on ram. The yft were small 40lbs. Horn and beer can is dead and really dirty. Found blue water 18 miles south of elbow all the way to Spur. The weed lines had small mahi and we had one billfish miss both ballyhoos. We only trolled an hour each area. Lots of bait at Marlin and Ram, just not a lot of yft. There were little life on the weed lines even on blue water. I think you have to go to the double nipple to find fishy weedlines. Good luck.
> 
> Jeff


thanks for the report, we are heading out to the ram Sunday night. Not sure where we will end up at. Hopefully spear some endangered snapper on the way back in.


----------

